# What Month is Your Dog's Birthday?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie were born in Sept ( they are littermates ). Cody, the springer, was born in March, and Syd ( the wild woman Aussie ) was found by our son on Xmas Eve 10 years ago so we adopted that date as her birthday. Since I could only vote once, I picked Sept.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't have a way to make it so you can check more than one now that it's done...

So... I added the option multiple dogs, multiple months 

I have four, all born in different months


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine was born in January, Jasper was born in either March or April, so I gave April Fools Day as his birthday and Danny was born in October.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Both Oliver and Gracie were born in September, Ollie the 1st Gracie the 26th, Gabby was born on BF Birthday 15th April, guess which of them will be getting the best gifts next year lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Kelly - now at the bridge was born February, Ralph and Ginny (both together at the bridge) in March, Holly in June and Quinn September. I know their birthdates, the dates they came home with me and sadly the dates they left me.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

in our case the golden is december the border collie is august and the collie cross jack russell is october


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Lexy was born on 4th July!!!!!!!

Hubby wanted to call him Brucie (Bruce Springstein). We've got an American friend working here in the UK at present... so we've already talked about celebrating this in style next year...... I feel a pic might be appropriate at the time!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker was born September 1st 2006


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia was born Boxing Day 2004. Just missed Christmas! It was the same day as the Tsunami disaster in Asia but not why we called her that name. We just liked it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Chloe's birthday*

is this Thursday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried to reply for Buddy but wasn't successful.
I have two dogs. For all I know, they were born the same month!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Don't have a way to make it so you can check more than one now that it's done...
> 
> So... I added the option multiple dogs, multiple months
> 
> I have four, all born in different months


 
Thanks, that was a good idea.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

October second for Jenny.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Actually *TODAY is my SunnyRose's birthday!! She is 10 today*

Jasmine --- April 3, 2006

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Actually *TODAY is my SunnyRose's birthday!! She is 10 today*
> 
> Jasmine --- April 3, 2006
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Happy birthday, SunnyRose!! :wavey:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby's birthday is Feb.15, 2006.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy was born June 10th, 2007


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey was born June 12, 2006 and Bentley was born January 19,2007.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

July here !!! Exactly Simba was born in July 4th, 2004....


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Both of mine are rescues. One has a "guessed" birthday - the day we brought him home fromt the shelter (February 13). The previous rescuer of my second rescue researched him and got his papers. He was born in November (November 29). And to make it extra special, I actually got to bring him home "forever" on what I later found out was his REAL birthday! how cool is that! So I have one valentine and one turkey


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Lois b.day: 12 November 2005


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson's B-day is August 31, 2006


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson was born in September....

Joe did this poll a long time ago, but it's really buried. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-polls/8195-what-month-your-golden-born.html


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....Samson was born on September 10, 2005. We're not sure when Cosmo was born.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

..... Maggie is Aug, Hootie and Cruiser are March, Abbie is June.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla is Jan.18 2006 and London's is December 23 2006


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> Both of mine are rescues. One has a "guessed" birthday - the day we brought him home fromt the shelter (February 13). The previous rescuer of my second rescue researched him and got his papers. He was born in November (November 29). And to make it extra special, I actually got to bring him home "forever" on what I later found out was his REAL birthday! how cool is that! So I have one valentine and one turkey


That is cute! Goes with my April Fool, Jasper.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am a multiple monty person. Haley and Laurel are October River March and Max Feb.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase's first birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I tried to vote for each dog, but it won't let me.

I put in April, which is when Samson was born.

Delilah is August and Tag is January.


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the pics of Chase - especially the snowy nose!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

D is an October pup!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow turned 5 yesterday. Tucker will be 5 in February.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

OOh, I just bumped November into the winning spot for months...Monster was born November 26th


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

MODERATORS !!!!
Edit this poll...
We CANT see who are in birth in the same month...
If Moderators edit it, we can share our dogs birth month


----------

